# Bellator MMA Season 11



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

> Season eleven of Bellator will be starting this coming Friday, September 5th with Bellator 123 located at the Mohegan Sun Arena in Uncasville, Connecticut. This season will certainly be significant for the promotion due to the various changes that will be implemented. In essence this is a period of transition for the promotion which will see it be revamped into something probably resembling something like Strikeforce. Then there are also the various title fights, marquee match ups and a new division being added to the promotion that will also see a transition. These changes can be settled into three categories that will be addressed:
> 
> Leadership and Format Changes
> 
> ...


http://mma-freak.com/opinion/bellator-mma-season-11-preview/


----------

